# Best way to clean spring stoppers ?



## TxBottleDigger (Dec 2, 2021)

I have 2 very rare Texas hutches. They were found in a creek and still retain the spring stopper and gasket. Respectfully, they are crusty. What is the best way to clean the springs? At least the top of them. These are brass, and are not Rusty. They are extremely oxidized. A Dremel rotary tool (which I have) with a very small sanding bit comes to mind.


----------

